# Convert my new 32" Genesis into a bike that has gears Can that be done? I'maBigGuy



## abigbuddha (Aug 22, 2013)

*Convert my new 32" Genesis into a bike that has gears Can that be done? I'maBigGuy*

Can I  convert to a 21  speed - or any speeds - I've got what I need except for gears and regular brakes. I am a big guy and these 32 inch wheels and the huge frame are very good. I bike all over here on Maui and it's a big part of this 66 y.o. retiree's life.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

Try returning it to Wal-Mart and get the Genesis Ultra 32 with seven speeds. Making a geared bike out of the 32er you have now would cost you more than you paid for the bike and would entail some odd modifications that may work, but only sort of. Short of it: do yourself a favor and scrap that idea. Question: can you get 32er tubes at Wal-Mart?

Since 32ers sell pretty well, you could also wait for the next wheel size fad to hit and put the bike on Craigslist then. I hear 36ers are just around the corner.


----------



## el77camino (Aug 31, 2013)

wim said:


> Try returning it to Wal-Mart and get the Genesis Ultra 32 with seven speeds. Making a geared bike out of the 32er you have now would cost you more than you paid for the bike and would entail some odd modifications that may work, but only sort of. Short of it: do yourself a favor and scrap that idea. Question: can you get 32er tubes at Wal-Mart?
> 
> 
> Since 32ers sell pretty well, you could also wait for the next wheel size fad to hit and put the bike on Craigslist then. I hear 36ers are just around the corner.


Have you heard walmart is going to carry 36ers? Be nice outside of just getting the coker monster. Have you seen the ultra in a local walmart. I have been looking for one. The sales rep for genesis informed me that the ultra was only in select Walmarts. It's not even available through their website. My local Walmart does not even have the super


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

el77camino said:


> Have you heard walmart is going to carry 36ers?


There's only a little bit of general industry buzz about the 36ers coming soon. But since the huge-wheel marketing idea seems to concentrate on big-box stores, Wal-Mart would be my guess as to where you will see 36ers first. What I think of those huge-wheel bicycles I can only let you guess.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

wim said:


> There's only a little bit of general industry buzz about the 36ers coming soon. But since the huge-wheel marketing idea seems to concentrate on big-box stores, Wal-Mart would be my guess as to where you will see 36ers first. What I think of those huge-wheel bicycles I can only let you guess.


36-ers have been around since the late 90s. Coker makes them.

The bigger the wheel, the weaker they are (due to spoke length) - not a fan of anything over 700c/29".


----------



## el77camino (Aug 31, 2013)

PlatyPius said:


> 36-ers have been around since the late 90s. Coker makes them.
> 
> The bigger the wheel, the weaker they are (due to spoke length) - not a fan of anything over 700c/29".


This is true somewhat. If the spokes are the same metal alloy yes. Change the metal and you change the strength


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

PlatyPius said:


> 36-ers have been around since the late 90s. Coker makes them.


Didn't know that. Any idea when 36ers will show up at Wal-Mart, or have they already?


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: Convert my new 32" Genesis into a bike that has gears Can that be done?*



wim said:


> Didn't know that. Any idea when 36ers will show up at Wal-Mart, or have they already?


No clue. I bought a fat bike (26x4.0 tires) from WalMart though...


----------



## supertech (Nov 9, 2013)

Yes, very easily. All you need is a 48 spoke/hole freewheel hub. Lace it to the 32"rear wheel. Install a multi-speed freewheel on the hub. Get a full cable housing running from the shifter to rear derailleur. Zip tie the cable to the frame. Acquire a front/rear brake to put on bike.


----------



## booandhar (Sep 17, 2014)

I have one ans am starting to tear it down for this conversion. Nice job btw. Where did you buy the hub? And which 48H hub did you get? I really appreciate your write up. Great job!


----------



## bigfoot390 (8 h ago)

Yes FANTASTIC idea…. Where are you getting these parts??


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

bigfoot390 said:


> Yes FANTASTIC idea…. Where are you getting these parts??


The last post in this thread before you found it was Sept of 2014. I doubt any of these guys are around at this point, 9 years later...


----------

